# تعريف المساحة الجيوديسية واقسامها وبعض تطبيقاتها إعداد أخوكم علي بن عفيف



## م علي بن عفيف (17 نوفمبر 2008)

المساحة الجيوديسية​ المساحة الجيوديسية : هي التي تختص بتحديد شكل وحجم الأرض وحساب إحداثيات النقاط وأطوال واتجاهات الخطوط التي تقع على سطحها,وحساب قيمة تغير الجاذبية, ودراسة ظاهرة المد والجزر, ودوران الأرض حول نفسها,وحول الشمس, وذلك عن طريق إجراء بعض القياسات والأرصاد.

أقسام المساحة الجيوديسية: 1- علم الجيوديسيا الهندسية
 2- علم الجيوديسيا الطبيعية

*علم الجيوديسيا الهندسية:* الذي يختص بتحديد شكل وحجم الأرض, والربط الجيوديسي عبر القارات بين الكتل الأرضية المختلفة, وحساب المواقع وأطوال و اتجاهات الخطوط, وعلية فإن هذا العلم يختص بدراسة وتحديد الشكل الهندسي للأرض.


*علم الجيوديسيا الطبيعية:* الذي يهتم بدراسة وتحديد مجال الجاذبية الأرضية, ومقادير واتجاهات القوة الطبيعية (الفيزيائية), التي تربط الأرض بالأجسام الواقعة على سطحها , وتلك التي توجد في الفضاء.

بعض تطبيقات المساحة الجيوديسية:
-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]تحديد التحركات والإنزلاقات التي تحدث للقشرة الأرضية
-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]استخراج البترول من الصحاري والمحيطات
-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]تحديد مسارات الأهداف للصواريخ عابرة القارات
-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الملاحة الجوية والبحرية
-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]المسوحات التي تختص بالزلازل
- [FONT=&quot][/FONT]تشغيل نظام تحديد المواقع[FONT=&quot] *GPS* [/FONT] *G*lobal *P*ositioning *S*ystem


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي هذا المعلومات القيمة


----------



## منصورهليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر لك و تقبل مروري
ويعيطك الف عافيه


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (25 فبراير 2009)

دفع الله حمدان هجو

منصورهليل

شكراااا على مروركم


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (26 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## eng: issa (26 فبراير 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## جعفرالقراشى (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على الاضافة الجميلة .

انا شايف ان الجيوديسيا كقسم من اقسام المساحة او كعلم كبير لم تاخذ حقها الكافى .
فلنجعل هذة بداية و نبحر اكثر فى هذا المجال


----------



## عبادة مالك (27 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ,,,مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (11 مارس 2009)

يعقوب العطاونه
eng: issa
جعفرالقراشى
عبادة مالك 

اشكركم على مروركم


----------



## حمد انيس (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا...................................


----------



## حمد انيس (20 مارس 2010)

ارجوكم اريد مساعدة محتاج كتاب عن المساحة باللغة العربية صيغة pdf


----------



## السندباد المساحي (21 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## حمدى الزين (21 مارس 2010)

مشكوريين على المجهود الرائع


----------



## حمدى الزين (21 مارس 2010)

ماهى المعادلات التى يمكن استخدامها لتحويل الاحداثيات المترية الى جغرافية والعكس دون استخدام برامج الكومبيوتر
؟


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (21 مارس 2010)

_جــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً ........._
_ و بارك الله فيك ونفعك بعلم__ك.............._
_ والنجاح الدائم بعملك ....._


----------



## اللوزالشمالي (22 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أويس بن عامر (4 مارس 2011)

اللهمَّ علمنا ما ينفعنا 
وانفعنا بما علمتنا
واجعلهُ حجةً لنا لا علينا


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (20 يوليو 2012)

thanks


----------



## د جمعة داود (20 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
بفضل الله تعالي قاربت من الانتهاء من كتاب جديد باسم المساحة الجيوديسية و الجي بي أس ، وبمجرد الانتهاء منه سيكون بين أيديكم مجانا ابتغاء مرضاة الله. بحمد الله أنتهيت من 7 فصول في 250 صفحة ومازلت أعمل به للرد علي أسئلة كثيرة خاصة للعاملين في مجال الجي بي أس. أرجو الدعاء بالتوفيق لاكمال هذا الكتاب قريبا ان شاء الله


----------

